
What if ET is an AI? - nwrk
https://aeon.co/essays/first-contact-what-if-we-find-not-organic-life-but-ets-ai
======
0xBA5ED
If it's possible for us to coexist with our own super-intelligent AI, it might
make sense for them to act as intermediaries when communicating with other
intelligent beings out there. It might mitigate some of the risk to ourselves
by keeping our true nature a secret as well as signalling our capability to
deter them from getting funny ideas. That is, unless our AI is given its own
agency which we allow to supersede us or if we "merge" with it, whatever that
means.

